# WSUS 3.0 und microsoftfremde Updates



## Slizzzer (23. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Ich habe gerade auf WSUS 3.0 geupdatet. Hat auch wunderbar funktioniert.
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich mal Gerüchte gehört, dass der WSUS 3.0 auch Nicht-Microsoft-Updates verteilen kann. Davon sehe ich hier leider nichts.
War das nur ein Gerücht, oder bin ich nur blind?

Wenn es nicht mit WSUS möglich ist, gibt es dann (Freeware-)Alternativen, die beliebige Updates verteilen können?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Sinac (23. Mai 2007)

Da habe ich auch noch nichts von gehört und ist auch schwer vorzustellen.


----------



## Slizzzer (24. Mai 2007)

Schade. War ja auch zu schön um wahr zu sein ;o)

Gibt es denn Alternativen für sowas?


----------



## atlantyz (31. Mai 2007)

Im Grunde genommen verteilt WSUS alles, was du willst... ob Updates oder .exe-Dateien. Da macht er keinen Unterschied. NUR... die anderen Updates zu verschicken ist sowas von kompliziert einzurichten, dass du schneller bist, wenn du alles per Hand updatest.


----------

